
Please Review: Nigerian Event Vendor Marketplace - NkenuTimothy
https://planit.ng
======
NkenuTimothy
We're building some key tools to implement over the next week.

Need feedback on: \- UI/UX \- Features to be added \- Demand-side marketing

and basically anything else.

PS: We do plan to expand IF we nail down our first market

------
NoB4Mouth
Great project folks :) get in touch if you want to expand to Ghana...! on
twitter you can chat with me at sammydeeknight

~~~
NkenuTimothy
Will do so. Thanks.

------
NkenuTimothy
We launched mid-June and have 5,000+ vendors and 6,500 users in general.

